# Please help me find a similar melody!



## axelstone (Oct 26, 2013)

I am begging for someone to help me find something similar to my favorite melody.
I know the term "similar" can define different criteria, and really the only specific thing I'm looking for when I say "similar" is the melody. If you've ever heard ANYTHING similar that has that epic/dramatic feel or similar in ANY way, please let me know!






especially the main chorus around 1:05

I'm talking about the melody and feel. It really has that MAJESTIC feel to it!

And it doesn't matter what genre! The orchestral song I linked to kinda (to me anyway) has a Spanish heroic feel to it due to the coronets and other instruments.

So if you would be so kind as to listen to the above versions of the song and see if you can think of a similar melody I would sincerely appreciate it. I don't care if it's video game music or the score from a movie, if it's similar in terms of melody/feel please let me know!

Thank you very much!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Maybe not on the Majestic side, but...






trolololololololololol


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Maybe not on the Majestic side, but...
> 
> trolololololololololol


Wow. I can't come up with anything nearly that close, so I'll abstain.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Perhaps "Jupiter" from Holst's "The Planets"?

It's colourful and energetic and has a nicely majestic middle bit.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh that's an easy one


----------

